# Navarre Beach to Pickens - Hows the grass?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have some family in town and would like to take them out today to try to catch some pomps. Anyone been out between Navarre Beach and Fort Pickens the past couple days that could let me know how the grass is? Id like to put them on some fish. Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

It's been spotty the last couple of weeks, but this southwest wind may not be good for surf fishermen. Here's a link to a webcam on Pensacola Beach that shows a good view of the shoreline. http://www.islandempress.com/webcam/


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Also have family in this weekend and was planning to hit Chickenbone. Any other updates from the surf?!?!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well we took a ride today.. the grass from opal beach down to navarre beach was AWFUL! Headed east to fort walton and it started getting better but was still pretty bad.. kept going east and checked out destin, bad as well. Kept going east all the way out past san destin and it was still bad.. drove back and stopped at the navarre pier for the hell of it and they wear tearing up the kings.. gonna head down there tomorrow to see if i cant get into any..


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

First Cast said:


> It's been spotty the last couple of weeks, but this southwest wind may not be good for surf fishermen. Here's a link to a webcam on Pensacola Beach that shows a good view of the shoreline. http://www.islandempress.com/webcam/


Nice thanks man!!


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ft Pickens was all clear...It looks like it was bad at Portofino and then slowly cleared at the entrance to the park. By the second parking lot inside Gulf Islands/Ft Pickens it was all clear.


----------

